# Mini Boers



## larryj57 (Nov 8, 2013)

I saw an ad on one of the sale sites( Craigslist) say minature Boer goats ,full blooded 100% but not registered .
Any one else ever heard of mini Boers, this was a first for me.


----------



## elevan (Nov 8, 2013)

Mini Boers are a cross between a boer and a pygmy.  Just a miniature meat goat.  I don't know how they can say full blooded 100% though....unless they went through the whole process of breeding from F1 clear through to F5 or F6.  The only place they could be registered as minis would be the miniature goat association.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm confused as to why you would produce a miniature meat goat.
That is unless there is some kind of efficiency as to feed conversion and dress weight?


----------



## elevan (Nov 8, 2013)

For the same reason that folks created miniature beef cattle - easier handling.  You'd get a better dress weight on them than you would a pygmy which is technically a meat goat.  I don't think it would be marketable as a good commercial goat, but as a family meat goat it wouldn't be bad.


----------



## austintgraf (Nov 8, 2013)

I feel like this is probably just some sort of marketing scheme for someone with smaller than average boer goats. Instead of saying that they have small boer goats for sale, they are attempting to cover up the flaw in the "purebred" stock by marketing them as "mini". I'm pretty well versed on goat breeds and as far as I know there isn't an established Mini Boer goat registry. So they might be authentic boer goats just potentially bred down in size. Either on purpose, or as a result of poor breeding. Just be cautious.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think the Mini  Boer is a good idea.  I do not need a 200 pound animal to butcher.  It is just me and my husband here to eat it.  And a smaller animal means less damage to fencing.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm always on the lookout for really good sized Boer goats.  As for fencing I find that hot wire keeps both my sheep and my goats respectful of the fences.


----------

